# Drill bit size for 10x.75 tap and die



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok I am sure through trial and error someone knows the very best drill bit size for a 10x.75 tap and die..I would prefer standard if you know it. Thanks


----------



## mredburn (Jan 24, 2013)

"U"  is what I use


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jan 24, 2013)

so the closest on standard would be a 23/64th?


----------



## mredburn (Jan 24, 2013)

too small
you will have to force the tap in and you will start tearing things up


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, the "very best" size is 9.25mm.

I bought mine from VictorNet at the same time I bought my M10x0.75 tap and die. They ship very quickly -- I placed an order last Sunday and it arrived Tuesday (despite Monday being a holiday).


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes I to ordered from them and my order arrived today only for me to remember...order a drill bit dummy


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 24, 2013)

A 9.2 is a standard pen making drill bit size. It should work fine as its diameter is .3622. By subtracting .75 from 10.0mm equals 9.25 mm, or .3642. The next size is 9.3mm, which is .3661 inches which which is .0061 too big.

I have several 9.2 bits that I bought from the penmaking supply houses. Most likely from Arizona Silohuette or Bear Tooth Woods.

I agree with MRedburn, a 23/64 is too small.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 24, 2013)

And they dont cut 100 percent of the threads. only about 75% which is why you need a slightly bigger hole.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jan 24, 2013)

See now I knew If I just asked then I would be told..thanks guys!!!


----------

